# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Gable patio roof timber size for a 10m x 7.3m area

## kevmac63

Hello 
this is my first post so be gentle!! 
I am looking at installing a wooden framed gable type roof over a 10metre by 7.3metre area. 
need some advice on the size of the timber I would require for this, the roof is to span the 7.3m width, with the ridge along the 10m length, I am tieing into the house on two sides with facia brackets. 
Any feedback would be great. 
thanks

----------

